# Fork Hits?



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

I started shooting .44 caliber lead for the first time today and noticed a significant increase in the number of fork hits that occur. I have also shot both 3/8 steel and 1/2 inch marbles and neither of those end in any fork hits. Also every hit occurs on the bottom fork (I shoot gangsta style) I am assuming this has to do with the increase in weight. I would like to know the easiest way to fix this if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

Found using the search function .


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ahh thanks that helped a lot! Now, how can I qualify for awards like those under your name? I tried the search feature on this one to no avail.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sinnbad11 said:


> Ahh thanks that helped a lot! Now, how can I qualify for awards like those under your name? I tried the search feature on this one to no avail.


Try a google search : fork hits slingshot forum


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Sinnbad11 said:


> Ahh thanks that helped a lot! Now, how can I qualify for awards like those under your name? I tried the search feature on this one to no avail.


Probably can get some of those awards by shooting several hundred thousands of times--*accurately! :naughty: *


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Sinnbad11 said:


> Ahh thanks that helped a lot! Now, how can I qualify for awards like those under your name? I tried the search feature on this one to no avail.


The rules for qualifing for the "awards" that treefork and many other forum members have under their avatar's are posted in the Competition subforum.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is a direct link to some of theme http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The weight of the ammo may have something to do with it but heavy ammo requires heavy bands and heavy bands sometimes stress the wrist and hand muscles/tendons and some wobble may occur when trying to acquire the target just before you release. The wobble may be (may be) causing increased hand/fork hits...and then again the wobble may have little to do with it.

I have one frame which follows my template for most frames I make but danged if it doesn't get fork hits! It's an arm braced one at that so I know the frame is perpendicular to the target on both X and Y axes.

Charles' videos are super information so pay attention to that when you are shooting.

The speed bump by the way is also called "the tweek" (as opposed to "the twist") and is done by many to seemingly avoid fork/hand hits. In Matt's new video of the ring shooter he tweeks and twists the pouch. I myself am sort of confused by the conflicting information.

I tried the pinch hold (index finger and thumb on the fork or really close to it) and don't like it, however I am I think the minority. I'm strictly a hammer hold guy and if course never get hand hits and hardly ever get fork hits on my designs. I got constant ones on several naturals I made using the natural V fork without widening it...and got fork hits galore. They were OTT too.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Some weeks ago I had the same problem. Even I broken a 18mm plywood fork (see pic).
Probably you have problem with pouch release that cause speed bump effect.
I fixed the problem with the great video by Charles (And, of course with the advice of my friend Volp).
You have just to concentrate in correct release.


----------

